# December 27-31



## Micol (Dec 23, 2007)

My father, mother, girlfriend and I will be in PCB 12/26-1/1 and are looking for anyone needing a crew for fishing offshore. We will be bringing a 16' Scout for inshore/nearshore, but are hoping to get a little deeper for grouper/snapper/whatever else!

It would be most likely me and dad, although the girls would love to come if space would allow. I am a very experienced saltwater fisherman, and my dad has gone on over 20 trips as well. Please let me know if you have any space. I have all the equipment we would need, and would be happy to let you borrow it on the trip if needed. We would be happy to help with your expenses, and probably give you any fish we caught as well. We just want to have some fun and meet some fellow fisherfolks. Happy Holidays!

Micol 305-747-4740 or [email protected]


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you get together with someone and get to fish offshore.


----------



## Micol (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks, David. Someone on the Florida Sportsman forum referred me over here, thanks James. I've been reading for a couple of weeks and you all have a nice forum here. Havea Merry Christmas.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

welcome to the forum. unfortunately i'm not sure many of us are going to beable to help you. Most of the people on this forum are from the orange beach-navarre area of the coast and panama city is a couple hours drive for us. I would suggest the FS forum but it sounds like you've already gone that route. The only other forum i might suggest is bigbendfishing.net. good luck


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't checked the weather for next week, but if its calm you should beable to venture a couple miles offshore in your scout. keep in mind that snapper season is closed...so grouper, triggers, and AJs are your best bet. of those 3 grouper andtriggers frequent our waters within 5-10 miles of that beach. when you get to panama city visit half hitch bait and tackle...they'll have some paper charts you can buy (8 bucks i think) that will tell you all the public spots. But this time of year the inshore fishing is HOT, i wouldn't even bother heading offshore.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wish I could help. Welcome to the forum. Stick around. We have plenty of members from around the country that get their salt water therapy from here.

The weather does not look like it will coroperate too much in the coming days. If your desperate to get offshore, check for a walk-on charter.


----------



## Micol (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the welcomes, nice group of folks here.

We wouldn't mind driving a little west if the opportunity was available. Certainly weather will be the biggest obstacle to getting offshore, but a little drive wouldn't keep us from fishing! We will of course visit the local tackle shops to find out some recent info, good ramps, and support the local economy!

Thanks for the replies, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

Call us if you need a charter. 

Merry Xmas


----------

